# Studly Pompano! with pics!



## AQUA HUNTRESS

I think this is the biggest pompano I've ever caught. He was an awesome fight! Hepulled drag the entire time! Also got some nice whiting! I'm so happy its warm again. I remembered after I cleaned him that if I were to share with the PFF I'd better measure him. ; )


----------



## bamagator

You go girl! I'm going to get after them pomps next weekend.</p>


----------



## ditchdoctor81

Nice pomp!</p>


----------



## biminitwist

Very nice pompano! A fairly good fillet job also, but I noticed you don't take the extra strip of meat off the top of the head. Here's a slide show on how to get all the fillet for maximum benefit and minimum effort. Works on dolphin (esp the bull dolphin), too. For large dolphin, I use poultry shears rather than pulling apart the ribs.

Hope this helps, and again, congrats!

http://floridasurffishing.com/fishcleaning/cleanarticle2.html


One for sheepshead, too. Can work on snapper as well, but I do minea little differently to save the snapper/sheep throats separately.

http://floridasurffishing.com/fishcleaning/cleanarticle1.html


Good luck!


BT


----------



## reel-crazzzy

Thats a stud pomp you got there little lady. congrats!

For cooking pomps the easiest way , you simply gut them remove the eyes make 2 slices at a 45 degree angle across the middle section of the body from front of fish to rear .place whole on a flat oven pan ,put lemon and butter in slices .bake at 350 for 20 min. or until skin starts curling up. peal skin off , eat top fillet, remove back bone, eat bottom fillet. no waste at all ,just watch out for the rib cage bones. fish on huntress </p>


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

Thanks for the tips guys, I'll have to try them when I'm not cleaning the fish with a dull knife in the sand in a hurry while some woman and a small child ask me questions about fishing. =) lol, seriously tho I will give them a try.


----------



## chaps

Beautiful fish. Did you catch him on a jig? Thanks


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

> *chaps (18/04/2010)*Beautiful fish. Did you catch him on a jig? Thanks


Frozen shrimp.


----------



## sumnat2

I was on the balcony when you caught that fish, me and my son. We had fished every morning except that morning and all we could catch was whiting. I am not complaining but I was hoping for a Pomp. Thay was a real nice fish and guys she is very easy on the eyes as well. A women who catches her own fish and cleans them as well. Wish I could find one like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reel Thang

Great instructions. I'll never lose any meat on a Sheepshead again.


----------



## REDFISH KING

Nice pompano...Congrats</p>


----------



## greatdanebob

i figured somone would say something about the filet job. looks great to me looks perfect.


----------



## Shiznik

Excellent catch! I have to rethink my filleting job now, but that looked like a pretty good job to me!
Tight Lines!


----------



## letsgofishin

Nice fish.....I got some nice ones last fall also.....I am working out of town right now and that makes me wish I was home....Well I will be there for Makerel anyway


----------



## Marine Scout

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Redfish

Very Nice Pomp!!:toast To bad you didn't get More!! I'll be site fishing for them next weekend!


----------



## how2fish

Congrats stud of a pomp of sure, great fillet job....and the cleaning instruction link was pretty cool too!


----------



## WW2

> *biminitwist (18/04/2010)*Very nice pompano! A fairly good fillet job also, but I noticed you don't take the extra strip of meat off the top of the head. Here's a slide show on how to get all the fillet for maximum benefit and minimum effort. Works on dolphin (esp the bull dolphin), too. For large dolphin, I use poultry shears rather than pulling apart the ribs.
> 
> Hope this helps, and again, congrats!
> 
> http://floridasurffishing.com/fishcleaning/cleanarticle2.html
> 
> 
> One for sheepshead, too. Can work on snapper as well, but I do minea little differently to save the snapper/sheep throats separately.
> 
> http://floridasurffishing.com/fishcleaning/cleanarticle1.html
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> BT


I actually clean ALL fish like that. AJ and Grouper also have a good hunk of meat that you can get from the top of the head to the lips.


----------



## Pompano Joe

_Great fish Steph!

joe_


----------



## Jason

Great looking POMP gal!!! Way to bring it in.!

Great links, Biminitwists!!!Thanks fer sharing... There is tons of meat in the head area of "most" fish, I learned this with the AJ's this past week....Maybe I'll do a step by step next time....:toast


----------



## TN

Thats nice miss Huntres. I've seen a lot of the pulled off the east jettie in destin. I've had two that size this year. Again nice catch and thanks for the X-ray.:toast


----------



## greatdanebob

a Delta Craft? come on man white trout? ground mullet? what the hell?


----------



## greatdanebob

yea o.k. who pays for catching white trout? anyway you are a new member that just wanted to post something. have fun if she takes you up on your fine offer. i know i couldnt pass that up :boo


----------



## greatdanebob

uh ok L L COOL J nice come on words I got "Delta Craft" if you are that awsome post a pick of u on here. im done with this


----------



## greatdanebob

OMG! THATS A JOKE RIGHT? i said i was out of this post but i cant pass this up. yea your camera phone is the culprit. dude Glamour shots couldnt work with that mug.


----------



## dipstick1980

Bad pic or not how much are tour trips and where do u go to cuz.
</p>


----------



## JoeyWelch

Ya'll are killing me. C'mon don't stop now.


----------



## greatdanebob

yea thats what i say.


----------



## greatdanebob

O.K. let me get this str8 $100.00 for white trout . $150.00 for sheephead. in a 16 foot delta craft. how much if you mess up and get on some specks? oh well any way good luck with that. and with all that money u r making u need to get a better *camera*.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

Ummmmm, I'm speechless.


----------



## Pompano Joe

Hey Biminitwist,
Thanks for posting your filet method! I've always given that hunk of head meat to the crabs. Not anymore. I tried it today and it worked perfectly.
Thanks again,
joe


----------



## JoeyWelch

> *greatdanebob (30/04/2010)*O.K. let me get this str8 $100.00 for white trout . $150.00 for sheephead. in a 16 foot delta craft. how much if you mess up and get on some specks? oh well any way good luck with that. and with all that money u r making u need to get a better *camera*.


He really kinda got you on the camera thing.


----------

